# Lecteur à code bar Symbol (LS2208)



## apriol68 (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir l'installation d'un iMac en tant que caisse d'une librairie. Le logiciel est Checkout, l'imprimante est une StartTSP100 &#224; laquelle j'ai reli&#233; le tiroir caisse.

Tout fonctionne imp&#233;cablement bien except&#233; le lecteur &#224; code bar Symbol LS2208  ! D&#233;j&#224; quand je le branche sous Mac OS X j'ai la fen&#234;tre Assistant de r&#233;glage clavier qui se lance et il me demande d'apuyer sur la touche "<"... Je scanne n'importe quel code bar et comme il ne comprends rien me demande de choisir entre Japonais, ISO Europ&#233;en et Am&#233;ricain.

Quelque soit le choix, les codes bar que je scann sont du n'importe quoi. Par exemple, le code bar *9782226142832* devient *&#231;&#232;!&#233;&#233;&#233;&#167;&'&#233;!"&#233;*.

En gros c'est comme si vous utilisiez les touche au dessus des lettre sans appuy&#233; sur la touche maj pour les taper.

Est-ce quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; eu le probl&#232;me ou connait la solution ?


Vid&#233;o >> http://demo21.ovh.com/2a0ea76d3cacfb10067f929aa2302a54P/


----------



## apriol68 (11 Avril 2007)

Sous Windows ça faisait exactement la même chose. Je viens de trouver sur le site du constructeur les codes bars spéciaux pour configurer le lecteur. Donc, quand je fais :

Code bar Set All Defaults (4-4)
Code bar Enable Keypad Emulation (7-14)

Cela marche sous Windows XP.

Mais quand je fais ça sous Mac OS X cela transforme les code bar. Par exemple, un livre avec le code bar :
9782070387212 sera transformé en 057055056050048055048051056055050049050.

Savez-vous de quoi cela vient ?


----------



## Obiagon (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Il existe différents types de codes barres, as tu vérifié dans la configuration que c'est le bon ?
(Le code est surement du EAN 13)


Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## apriol68 (12 Avril 2007)

Obiagon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il existe différents types de codes barres, as tu vérifié dans la configuration que c'est le bon ?
> (Le code est surement du EAN 13)
> 
> ...



Je test dès que j'arrive chez moi. Ce que je trouve bisarre c'est que
- les caractères *çè!ééé§&'é!"é *représente le bon code bare sans la touche MAJ et une fois la touche MAJ allumé ça met n'importe quoi
- Sous windows XP ça fait exactement la même chose et une fois qu'on active le pavé numérique ça fonctionne bien..

:hein: je test dès que je rentre


----------



## apriol68 (12 Avril 2007)

Bon ben voil&#224; j'ai trouv&#233; la solution !

Dans l'ordre il faut :
- R&#233;tablir les param&#232;tres par d&#233;faut (Set All Default page 4-4)
- Baisser le volume qui est franchement trop fort  (Low Volume 4-6)
- Tout simplement lui dire qu'il est en france (French Windows 7-8 )

Et &#231;a marche impecablement bien  .


----------

